# eggs not hatch'n



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a pair of modenas and have had them since april of this yr and have laid eggs twice and they abandon the eggs 2xs now I can not figure what is going on please help me if ya can thans kevin


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

do you candle your eggs?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How long to they sit on them before they abandon them? And how old are the birds?


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

yes i candle them and they sit from 18 to 23 days and both time the egg is intact and both times they were fully developed the ? about age is the male is an 08 and the feamale is 06 so if ya could help me let me now. kevin


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

welder said:


> yes i candle them and they sit from 18 to 23 days and both time the egg is intact and both times they were fully developed the ? about age is the male is an 08 and the feamale is 06 so if ya could help me let me now. kevin


If they didn't hatch, how do you know that they were fully developed?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they are sitting on them for 18 to 23 days, then they are not abandoning them. They're just not hatching. It takes about 18 days for them to hatch. If they sit that long, and the eggs don't hatch, they will leave them, because they figure they are not going to hatch.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they are fertile, and they aren't able to hatch, then something is wrong. The parents could have something.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Salmonella/Paratyphoid can cause this. One or both of your birds could have this, or be carriers of it. If they are carriers, they would appear healthy, but be able to pass it on to others. It can cause babies to either die in the shell, or within a few days after hatching. I'm not saying that is what they have, just saying it is a possibiilty.

How do you know that they are fully formed?


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

I break the eggs to find out


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When you do that at like 23 days, are they dead?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Check out this link. It has lots of info. on different illnesses. Just scroll down the page. Look at the part the talks about eggs not hatching.

http://www.internationalmodenaclub.com/The Doctors Corner/symptoms.htm

Save the link. It comes in handy.


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks jay3 for the website info> I cleaned the breeder box today bleached everything and am using appel cider vinegar for a couple of days i think she had salamanella spelld wrong i know but thanks again kevin


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Giving them apple cider vinegar won't do anything for salmonella.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Apple cider vinegar is good because it keeps the gut PH at a more acid level, which the bad bacterias don't like to live in, so it does help to keep them healthy, but if they have a disease, salmonella or whatever, then they will need antibiotics to get rid of it.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

To add make sure the pigeons can do the deed (mating) undisturbed to increase fertility probability.


----------

